# Lamborghini Shoot



## ScubaBrett22 (Jun 19, 2013)

Did a shoot on a Lamborghini Gallardo with three soft boxes in a garage. I am about ready to quit photography as though I have found out that all this hard work has gotten me nowhere. So this will be one of my last few sets on this forum, enjoy.


----------



## MOREGONE (Jun 19, 2013)

I think you got some great shots with the 3rd picture of a taillight and the 2nd to last picture of the rear being my favorites. The first shot was lacking a little light IMO to show more details.

Care to elaborate on where you expected to be with your photography and where you are currently?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jun 19, 2013)

MOREGONE said:


> Care to elaborate on where you expected to be with your photography and where you are currently?




a


----------



## matthewo (Jun 19, 2013)

I think the 3rd one and the last one are very nice.

photography can be frustrating at times, I wouldn't quit tho.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice work. 

So what's the 411 on quiting?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Exposures and lighting on these are far from ideal... and framing is very static on all but #1. That one could be a keeper with exposure raised a good bit. One problem is that it is floating.. the tires are so dark they just  blend into the background.. it isn't grounded.. so it looks weird.

I am assuming you were attempting to shoot professionally, and are disappointed that you haven't done better? I would suggest a lot more reading and practice (possibly even working with a local pro) if you really want to try and make it work.

This is closer to what I would expect a lambo shot to look like ( a white lambo needs to be white.. not gray!)... I cleaned up some of the weird shadowing, and brightened it up.. the rear of car is too poorly lit to do anything with, unfortunately. (edit on bottom)


----------



## Heitz (Jun 19, 2013)

^agree. Several shots are too dark, but nothing you can't deal with in post. You do have very nice gradients.


----------



## amolitor (Jun 21, 2013)

You made the car look like it has a matte finish. I don't even know how you did that.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jun 21, 2013)

You obviously have a good understanding of how to produce velvety soft light, you just underexposed most of these about two stops. You also need to set your white point in photoshop. This white car looks positively gray. 

Your composition needs some life, but you've definitely got a good eye.

One doesn't "quit" a hobby they're heavily invested in, so I'm guessing you have unmet professional aspirations... maybe best to flex your networking muscle and get with others in your area who you admire. Everybody starts somewhere, and photography as an industry gets more brutal every year.

Hang in there, man.


----------



## runnah (Jun 21, 2013)

Somethings in life don't come easy I'm afraid.


----------



## ScubaBrett22 (Jun 26, 2013)

I won't be quitting. Thank you all for the tips it was just a really horrible day. Thank you again. I will be posting more later on hopefully.


----------



## ScubaBrett22 (Jun 26, 2013)

Forgot to mention the Lamborghini was wrapped in a protective layer and or bra to protect the paint from scratches. Not sure if that is causing the effect you see.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 26, 2013)

ScubaBrett22 said:


> Forgot to mention the Lamborghini was wrapped in a protective layer and or bra to protect the paint from scratches. Not sure if that is causing the effect you see.



You mean the "Underexposure?


----------



## ericz83 (Jun 26, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> ScubaBrett22 said:
> 
> 
> > Forgot to mention the Lamborghini was wrapped in a protective layer and or bra to protect the paint from scratches. Not sure if that is causing the effect you see.
> ...



I think he meant the matte finish, actually


----------



## Derrel (Jun 26, 2013)

Remember the old joke, "So when it gets late, how do I manage to get her bra off?", and the Ferrari owner says, 'Well, I apply a liberal dose of wine," and the next day the Lambo owner is calling the dealership crying about red wine stains all over the front of his car...


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 26, 2013)

ericz83 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > ScubaBrett22 said:
> ...



Ok.. good call! Many wraps are matte.. should have thought of that!


----------



## TheoGraphics (Jun 27, 2013)

To be completely honest, these are all a little boring to me. First off, it would be great to see a shot of the whole car rather than all details. Show me what the car looks like!

Next, the shots are all underexposed - something that you should have been easily able to take care of with 3 strobes and softboxes. How come there isn't more light to bring out the detail on the car? You completely lose the wheels and roof line in the first shot. What ISO were you shooting at? Were you shooting with the flashes in TTL or manual?

I think the lack of contrast is what's bringing on the "matte" look that others are speaking of. If the wrap you were speaking of was just a 3M protective wrap over the nose, that wouldn't do it. If you're talking about a vinyl wrap over the whole car, that would be different, of course. Hitting it with a curves layer could help pop the images some more. 

Would you mind sharing your EXIF data so I could offer you some tips? I don't mean to pound you into the ground or anything, just giving you an honest assessment. I hope you keep shooting, no sense in quitting!


----------

